# Digital Draw



## sere (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi digital draw using sketchbookpro. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...407.1073741830.100007892551836&type=1&theater


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. 

I took the liberty of posting your art here. It's really good work.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Pretty cool... and dark :3

I would have used it as a Desktop image if it was bigger u.u


----------



## sere (Sep 13, 2015)

tks all


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. 

Great talent here.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

welcome to the forum! and woah! your shading is good


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice job Sere.. well done! And welcome


----------

